# Whats in your repair kit?



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Having done a very serious season commuting and now preparing for number 2 (we are now a single car family) i am trying to cover all my bases for repairs on the bike. So far this is what i have in the repair bag, it might be overkill but i am just trying to cover all my bases. LOL LOL LOL
Repair bag. 
3 new tubes
1 patch kit
1 booting kit
2 tire levers
1 chain tool
1 mini pump
4 16 gram air cartratiges
1 multi tool
1 spare/emergecy headlight slash all around use light

All this packed up nicly into one of the nightrider zipper bags that my light came in. This way all my stuff is right where i need it. LOL LOL 
This and i am running kevlar belted tires, with slime inner belts, with slime tubes. Yes they weigh about 50lbs each but i am trying to have no tire problems at all. LOL LOL 

Ok, is this all good or is there something else i am forgetting. Thanks everyone.
Bill


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

crossracer said:


> Ok, is this all good or is there something else i am forgetting. Thanks


Cash and a cellphone.

I try to be self-sufficient. But, there just are times when you want or need a rescue. The ten miles of my commute closest to work either are on roads/streets that are close to public transit (bus or light rail). I jumped on the light rail last summer when I had a mechanical issue that I could not fix quickly on the way to work. I always try to have enough cash with me for the bus or light rail. I have had a few issues on the way home -- sudden storms, failed lights -- where I have used the cell phone to be rescued.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Cash, very very good idea. I allways have the cell phone (darn how did we live without it) but cash for a cab or to offer a person to help would be good. I figure 2 fives and a ten. 
Bill


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

crossracer said:


> Cash, very very good idea. I allways have the cell phone (darn how did we live without it) but cash for a cab or to offer a person to help would be good. I figure 2 fives and a ten.
> Bill


Take out the plugs, put the cash in the ends of your bars so you will ALWAYS have some with you. 

Alternately, put the cash inside the tire. If you're off bad enough that you need the cash anyway, deflating a tire probably won't hurt MUCH more.

Do this for ALL of your bikes.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

My commuting repair kit:

Tire levers
Multi tool (hex wrenches and screw driver)
Patches
1 tube
Mini Pump
Mini Chain tool (sometimes)
15mm box wrench (if on single speed)
$2 & some quarters

This kit is enough to basically always get me home without being heavy. For touring this list grows. I know I'd leave behind a kit if it were bigger. For long day rides I might add a 2nd spare tube and maybe a tire boot.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Tube, tire levers, mini pump, 5mm and 6mm allens, and a spoke wrench. Of course I have my full wallet and cell with my cause I'm going to work.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

2 tubes
3 16 oz co2 cartridges
co2 inflator
rag
2 metal tire irons
1 crank bros zip tool
cell phone
$20 bill


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

One addition (maybe someone had this but I overlooked it): one of those Schraeder to Presta thingies so you can use a gas station pump if you have to. I have three. Naturally, I have yet to use them.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

zriggle said:


> Take out the plugs, put the cash in the ends of your bars so you will ALWAYS have some with you.
> 
> Alternately, put the cash inside the tire. If you're off bad enough that you need the cash anyway, deflating a tire probably won't hurt MUCH more.
> 
> Do this for ALL of your bikes.


Sweet--now when I'm a little short I know where to look.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Jeepers. I thought I carried a lot of stuff.


One tube
Patch kit
Two tire levers (Pedro's)
Multi-tool with chain tool
Two quick links (one for each bike, 8-speed, and 10-speed)
Cash (a ten, two fives, four singles and four quarters)
Extra trail-mix bar

Each bike has its own RoadMorph.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

rcnute said:


> One addition (maybe someone had this but I overlooked it): one of those Schraeder to Presta thingies so you can use a gas station pump if you have to. I have three. Naturally, I have yet to use them.


I have always keep one on my front wheel. 
If you are commuting I would ditch all the canned air and carry a frame pump.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

When people ask me why I don't have a seat bag with repair stuff in it I always reply "Because you do."


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

2 tubes
patch kit
2 tire irons
alum. multi-socket tool with chain tool
3-6 mm allen wrenches
cash


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

I may take multiple CO2 cartridges, but the micro pump is the final bail-out option. I may also take two tubes, with the patch kit being the bail-out option for that.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> When people ask me why I don't have a seat bag with repair stuff in it I always reply "Because you do."


that's why i don't ride with people like you. 

i carry:
spare tube (or 2, depending on season, skinny tires = 2 tubes)
tire levers
co2 cart (or 2, see above) and inflator
patch kit
presta-to-schrader converter thingy
gu shot
cash ($5) and credit card
mini-multi-tool
phone


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

1 tube
patch kit (should also carry a boot but I haven't so far)
frame pump
crank bros multi tool with built in chain tool (needed this the other day...and it worked great!)
spare power-link
Leatherman with pliers/knife/etc.
tire irons
$$

Cell is always in my pocket.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Duct tape. Available in mini-rolls from Aerostich.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

4 CO2 cartridges
CO2 Inflator
Topeak ToolBox
Wallet
Cellphone
Keys
Hammer Gel
Marlboro Lights
Rhesus Monkey
Tardis


----------



## bmb032 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spare tube
Tire levers
Valve converter
Multi tool
Frame pump

And I always have my cell phone and some form of sustenance in my jersey pocket.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Tardis


damn, i need one of those. no wonder it always takes me so long to get home... :thumbsup:


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

undies said:


> Duct tape. Available in mini-rolls from Aerostich.


When your frame explodes, 2 sq. inches of duct tape probably won't be enough.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a minimalist...

- cellphone
- wallet (ID, cash, photo of family just in case I get stranded...)
- allen keys
- 1 spare tube
- C02 dispenser + 2 12g cartridges (enough to get me going)

that's it. All fit in a saddle bag. Pannier will of course hold more. But weight = evil!


----------



## seawind161 (Nov 8, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> When people ask me why I don't have a seat bag with repair stuff in it I always reply "Because you do."


And my first question to people like you is "Would you like to lease or buy?"





(Joke people, just a joke. Last time I said that there was some serious knicker waddage as a result)


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

For commutes, I keep my roadside tools in a pouch that I can easily move between bags.

1 15mm wrench
1 tube
1 patch kit
2 16g cartridges
1 mini CO2 nozzle
2 On Guard skewer lock keys (for two different commuter bikes)
1 Topeak Hexus multitool (hands down the best multitool on the market)
2 Soma tire levers (the Hexus has levers integrated into the grip, but they broke on some badass tires)

On my roadie, I have a separate kit that stays in the saddle bag. Lose the 15mm wrench, add a Genuine Innovations Second Wind mini-pump strapped to the side of the bag. And lose the On Guard keys. I used to have two tubes, but I switched to tubeless tires so now I only carry one tube. Plus, I'm not doing any out-of-civilization riding at the moment. If I were, I'd probably go back to carrying two tubes.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

Finally a fun thread where everybody has a good opinion, i ripped open my ReLoad pouch to share with everybody. this bag goes between all 6 bikes...

Italian made carbon fiber hand pump (only goes to 75psi, but its about 3 ounces and it has ALWAYS worked, also its free compared to a cartridge)

2x 700/25 mm presta valve tubes, one lunar light, one regular ( for that just in case you pinch flat both on a pothole)

performance multi tool w/ built in chain breaker (got to have a chain breaker or else you will eventually walk)

2 tire levers

the special tool for my anti theft skewers ( you will get these skewers in a city or you will eventually walk when somebody steals a wheel)

carbon fiber bottle opener/ corkscrew ( so bad ass, a giveaway at a sponsored party, any tool will open a beer, none will uncork a wine bottle)

special "team issue" patch kit. standard patch kit with 4 vicodins next to the patches (because when you are at mile 90 and your ass says you cant,,, vicodin says "you can!!")

2 condoms ( because I am single in a big city, and as the rapper Xhibit says about handguns "better to be caught with one than caught without one")

enjoy...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I use a SOMA stash bottle filled with 1 tube, a multitool, Park emergency tire boot, c02 with one canister and a mini pump (blackburn).


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*repair and first aid kit*

2 condems, 1 16 oz king cobra beer, with 3 wraps of duct tape around the can.


----------



## Old fart (May 14, 2006)

I find that this will get me out of most situations


----------

